# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Refrigeração

## Ednei Rocha

sds.

senhores, sou iniciante em aquariofilia marinha, todavia, estou disposto a montar um refrigrerador de água utilizando um peltier, porem, me recai uma duvida, o que utilizar como contato entre o peltier e a água salgada? sabemos que metal enferruja. alguem tem alguma sujestao?

grato

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

em prencipio, a placa peltier, nunca ira entrar em contacto com a agua, tens de lhe "juntar" um tipo de dissipador, tipo de PC e o dissipador sim, entrara em contacto com a agua

----------


## Ednei Rocha

sds.

correto, imaginei esta possibilidade, todavia, o dissipador é feito em metal, será que este metal não irá enferrujar em contato com água salgada? esta é minha duvida, que material utilizar como contato entre o peltier e a água salgada?

todavia estamos caminhando...

grato

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

penso que o dissipador não e de metal mas sim de alumínio (mas também posso estar enganado) em relação ao outro metal que possas usar em contacto com a agua, cobre nem pensar, o titânio e o melhor

----------


## Ednei Rocha

sds.

concordo, o dissipador de pc's tambem acho ser feito de aluminio, todavia, como sou pessimo em quimica, o aluminio não oxida em água salgada? se sim, pelo que sei, o oxido seria letal para os peixes, onde, mesmop sob TPA's o oxido nao seria eliminado, pois residiria no cascalho e outros componetnes, sem contar o contato 24 h do peixe com o composto.

Então, eis a questão, o dissipador de PC's, oxida em água salgada???

grato

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  O alumínio é um metal que também sofre corrosão, quando está em contacto directo com a água salgada vai-se deteriorando. 

Como exemplo prático disso, tenho um amigo que adquiriu um barco com casco de alumínio (mais indicado para utilização em barragens), que por estar a ser usado no mar, se está a desfazer todo. 

O melhor material para o fim que pretendes é o titânio, ou então arranjas uma forma do alumínio não estar em contacto directo com a água do aquário. 

Por ex: o dissipador do peltier em contacto com água doce dentro de um recipiente, depois a agua do aquário passava dentro de uma serpentina em titânio, que estaria mergulhada nessa agua mais fresca (não sei se me fiz entender  :Coradoeolhos:  ).

----------


## Ednei Rocha

sds.

estive pensando em colar a placa de peltier em uma placa de cobre ou aluminio maior, e esta por sua vez, colada numa caixa de acrilico, onde a agua salgada passaria por dentro, assim, imagino eu, o peltier resfria o metal e o metal resfria o acrilico. o que acham???

grato

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

O acrílico é mau condutor térmico, teria que ser bem fininho para ser eficiente sinceramente n sei  :yb665:  

Com uma serpentina de titânio é que era, mas esse material é complicado de arranjar.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Não te esqueças que a parte quente do peltier também tem que ser refrigerada, para que haja troca de calor, também tens que ter uma fonte de alimentação potente (no caso de funcionar a 12v), normalmente essas placas consomem bastante.

----------


## Ednei Rocha

sds.

sim, neste caso, o lado quente do peltier ser a refrigerado por um dissipador de calor com um cooler, o mesmo utiizado em PC`s, quanto a alimentaçao, sera feita por um fonte de PC`s tbm, onde sera utilizado um dos pontos de 12v, o que mantem estabilizado a alimentaçao.

li alguns artigos ond o peltier fica em contato direto com a agua, em outros o dissipador de PC`s, e em outros o titanio. to em duvida agora.... o problema é arriscar a montar um destes e perder meu aqua.

Vou tentar arrumar a placa de titanio, é mais garantido que os demais...

grato

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Estes sistemas  embora possam ser interessantes para pequenos sistemas, dificilmente se tornam interessantes para sistemas de maior volume. Já li relatos em que o abaixamento de temperaturas de água na ordem dos 31º, não chega a 1º.
Aconselho, se quiseres realmente levar o projecto em frente a optares pelo Titânio. Apresenta mais garantias. Vê estes projectos:
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...56&whichpage=2
http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...topic&p=167238


Partilha connosco os teus resultados.

----------


## Ednei Rocha

sds.

certamente, assim que montar o sistema irei postar como foram os resultados, todavia, o mais complicado agora sera achar a placa de titanio. o peltier terei de esperar chegar.

estive pensando, nao observei ainda, mas estas pranchas alisadoras de cabelo de mulher, deizem vir com ceramica e titanio, será que é titanio mesmo ou é so enrolaçao? se titanio mesmo, vou arrumar uma usada e retirar as chapas.... hehehe... vou verificar primeiro...

grato

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  E que tal encostar a parte fria do peltier directamente ao vidro da sump (por fora), ele acabava por arrefecer o vidro e por sua vez a água. Penso que não estalava o vidro porque a água dentro da sump nunca o deixava congelar.

----------


## Ednei Rocha

sds.

Aço inox
Aluminio
Cadimiun
Prata
Platina
Aço níquel

Algum destes metais poderia ser uilizado em contato com água salgada?

Nao existe algum outro componente que possua boa conduçao termica? somente metal? Algum esmalte, verniz ou tinta que possa recobrir  por exemplo o aluminio, de forma que proteja contra corrosao?

O titanio é muito complicado para ser encontrado... Alguem sabe onde comprar?

GRato

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Podes utilizar aço inox, embora algumas ligas de inox sejam melhores que outras.

Mas não me parece que consigas algum arrefecimento com esse tipo de arrefecedor.

----------


## Ivan Rose

Sds a todos,

Estou desenvolvendo um projeto que acredito que irá funcionar bem para aquários até 100 litros... segue o esquema...



Abraços

----------


## Ednei Rocha

Sds.
Muito interessante, todavia, será que o acrilico não vai isolar a parte fria do peltier? em questao, um alguma refrigeração será perdida por esta propriedade, todavia, percebo ser um otimo projeto, no qual tambem acredito funcionar. post as fotos qndo for montar. eu ja tenho o titanio e o peltier, porem vou adiar a montagem por um tempo, meu nano esta mantendo temperatura em 24,5º, pois coloquei 4 cooler direcionados para a agua, funcionou bem para mim.

grato

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Interessante.

Se bem entendi a agua passa somente pela tubagem de PVC ou acrilico, sendo o dissipador de cobre só para dissipar o calor da celula de Peltier atraves de ar.

Boa sorte com o projecto

----------


## Ivan Rose

> Interessante.
> 
> Se bem entendi a agua passa somente pela tubagem de PVC ou acrilico, sendo o dissipador de cobre só para dissipar o calor da celula de Peltier atraves de ar.
> 
> Boa sorte com o projecto


Olá Rodrigo, talvez o desenho não esteja bem claro, na verdade a água irá entrar em contato com a chapa de titânio, pois um dos lados do bloco de acrílico é aberto e justamente coberto com a chapa de titânio para eficiência da troca de calor.

Sds.

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Agora já entendi.

Obrigado.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

E onde é que se compra material em titanio?

abraço,

Joao

----------


## Ivan Rose

> Boas!
> 
> E onde é que se compra material em titanio?
> 
> abraço,
> 
> Joao


Olá João,

Devem ter fornecedores deste material ai em seu país, aqui no Brasil, compro com a empresa NAS TITÂNIO. Caso queiras importar este material segue o site da empresa: www.nastitanio.com.br.

Boa sorte.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Ivan mas vou tentar encontrar por cá.

Abraço

----------


## Ivan Rose

Ok...João, Qualquer duvida quanto as medidas e montagem estarei a disposição.

Abraço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok Ivan, obrigado.


Diz-me uma coisa, no teu desenho, estás a usar tubagens pvc, certo?
e estão encostadas à placa de titanio, certo?

----------


## António Vitor

Sinceramente acho que o arrefecimento por convecção é muitissimo mais eficiente que por peltiers...

porque razão agora os cpu's vem todos com esse sistema ...

liquido evapora arrefece noutro ponto fica em liquido e volta ao ponto de partida.

um frigorifico ou um chiller, usam o mesmo principio...

Mesmo uma ventoinha a apontar para a supercicie do aquário, também será mais eficiente...

Olha talvez uma de 12V rasca de pc seja mais potente em arrefecer a água do aquário que um peltier...
 :Wink: 

para curiosidade qunado suas, o principio básico é o mesmo, a água que evapora arrefece o que fica para trás...que pode ser o corpo humano ou 
mesmo água...

A natureza sabe o que faz...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

boas.

sinceramente, a eficiencia acho que pode ser pelo menos identica, só dependendo do que usas para transferir o frio para a agua.

o problema é que o peltier não pode estar em contacto com a água. estava a pensar fazer o permutador em pvc, mas isso é para esquecer porque o pvc é isolante térmico. condutividade termica na ordem dos 0,2. 
o ideal seria uma placa de prata que é a que tem melhor condutividade termica, 400 e tal se não me engano, mas não podendo ser por razões obvias, o preço. 
o titanio é dificil arranjar, e o aço inox pode ser corroido pelo sal e tvz até passar metais pesados para a água.

colar o peltier ao vidro da sump é uma hipotese, mas o vidro tb é mau conductor termico, e alem disso, se a electronica de controlo do peltier avariar, arriscamo-nos a partir a sump por excesso de frio.

se se ultrapassar estas questões, acho que só se tem a ganhar. o peltier dura 20 anos se for bem tratado, enquanto que o compressor pode durar bem menos.

se alguem souber de alguma empresa que trabalhe em titanio em portugal diga. falando com eles tvz não fique caro. estar a importar, duvido que seja rentavel, mas se calhar até é.

a texas instruments tem uma solução que me parece porreira para controlar o peltier de forma eficiente. 

falta só mesmo um bom permutador de calor.... ou melhor, frio.

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

há muitos tipos de aço inoxidável existem alguns que nao ganham ferrugem pelo menos em alguns anos...

Mas queres que eu te digue uma coisa...que mal tem algum ferro?

Eu tive coragem e meti rocha da mais barata que havia na aquaristic, uma que parece ter argila, adivinhem lá a argila tem ferro...
ha e tal isso prejudica o aquário...coloquei logo isto a bombar com luzes ao máximo, rocha viva sem cura nenhuma...e algas minimas e tenho isto saudável...com redução das mesmas...(410 watts sobre 360 litros)

Aprendi da aquariofilia plantada donde tenho muita experiência que o ferro PRECIPITA, só estando em combinação com moleculas orgânicas pode permanecer em suspensão, possivelmente ferro a mais teria alguma explosão de algas, ora o ferro não está normalmente combinado com estruturas orgânicas como o ácido EDTA (até existe nos champôos)...e muito menos um ferro que colocasses no aquário...

O ferro oxida logo imediatamente ganha uma camada de óxido e não larga mais...mesmo que larga-se, isso iria precipitar para o areão.

com o tal calcareo com pigmentação argilosa (meio vermelho), devo ter equivalente a 1 kilo de ferro no aquário...
 :Big Grin: 

Em relação a outros metais as coisas não se passam da mesma maneira ...

Mas atenção, existe moléculas orgânicas que podem capturar algum ferro, talvez seja por isso que o ferro disponivel nos nossos sais artificiais, devem estar associados a moleculas orgânicas e fácilmente com escumadores potentes que parece ser agora a norma, fogem do sistema.

calculo que a maior parte dos fabricantes dos nossos sais, usam compostos como o ácido EDTA, que chamamos de quelante, evitando que o tal ferro precipite, combinando moleculas complexas orgânicas com o ferro.

Eu sinceramente espero que parte das rochas fiquem com zonas sem oxigénio, para assim o efeito redutor de algumas moléculas orgânicas transformar o ferro num ferro possivel de estar por grandes periodos dissolvido...até o escumador o tirar...ou ser usado pelos animais...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois mas o que sempre me foi ensinado, é que metais em agua salgada nem pensar. Ainda me lembro de no inicio ter posto uma torneira e uniões em latão, e quase que levei porrada.  :yb624:  

O titanio é unanime que não faz mal, alias, os refrigeradores com compressor de nome usam titanio no permutador. Hailea por exemplo.

Vou continuando a minha pesquisa por este material.

Abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

lol
é daqueles mitos, como o de colocar um ferro enterrado no areão nos plantados, para dar ferro ás plantas...

óbviamente que não vai ferro nenhum para a coluna de água nem para planta alguma...

E o facto de ser salgado não altera nada, agora latão, não faço ideia...mas aquilo que eu sei da minha experiencia é que ferro?
num sistema bem oxigenado como os nossos reefs?

é como encontrar um gambuzino, só repito só o ferro associado com moléculas orgânicas pode se encontrar na coluna de água suspenso, e para isso acontecer tinhas ou de adicionar ferro com edta (acho que isso vem no nosso sal), ou itnhas de ter isso sem oxigénio, por exemplo colocar grandes cavilhas numa dsb...
 :Big Grin: 

onde seria possivel a inversão da oxidação por moleculas redutoras

A mentira se for repetida muitas vezes não se torna verdade...

nunca te admirastes porque é que aquários de água doce tinham carradas de laterite, um composto inerte mas cheio de ferro?

o ferro cai para a água obviamente que cai, mas uma coisa é teres este suspenso, outra é este precipitar...

mas latão...mais uma vez não é ferro!
e fizestes bem em retirar, em caso de dúvida...agora com o ferro não tenho dúvidas se for ferro puro obviamente...

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.idph.state.il.us/envhealt...ets/ironFS.htm

O ferro faz parte de 5% da crosta terrestre, como seria possivel os nossos oceanos terem este como elemento traço?

Com oxigénio este sai da água, se tal não acontecesse os nossos oceanos representariam a situação da nossa crosta.

Com o advento dos fabricantes de oxgénio, nós os eucariontes quase fomos desta para melhor, nós e o ferro, podemos ver em curvas geológicas, a zona onde o ferro precipitou e facilmente percebemos que foi aí que apareceram em carga os fabricantes de oxigénio (primeiramente cianobácterias), para nós sobrevivermos tivemos de fazer associações com seres procariontes ( as nossas mitrocondrias, que não é mais que bacterias que vivem nas nossas celulas que produzem energia consumindo oxigénio), também nós vivemos em simbiose não é só os corais...

aquilo que existe de ferro dissolvido terá de estar associado a moleculas organicas ou simplesmente precipita...ainda para mais com valores acima dos ORP normais dos oceanos que muitas das vezes temos...

é desse ferro que encontramos na água dos oceanos, e sinceramente pensando um pouco é dos elementos mais fácceis de retirar com o escumador...lá se vai o ferro...

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

o problema não se prende tanto com a condutividade termica da parte fria, mas sim com a parte quente, pelo proprio funcionamento do sistema. Assim se o que se pretende é o frio, temos que nos preocupar com a parte quente, uma vez que esta terá que ter um sistema muito eficaz de refrigeração para que o queficiente entre a parte quente e fria do proprio Peltier não estabelize, o que na prática seria baixar somente uns graus em relação à temperatura inicial.
O que quero dizer com isto, é que se conseguires montar um sistema de refrigeração para a parte quente, o sistema fica aberto e a parte fria fica continuadamente a arrefecer. Depois a parte fria até podes usar um permutador de calor em acetato, só para não entrar em contacto directo com a àgua...

Vê isto:

http://www.reefforum.net/f112/chille...peltier-15029/


1 abraço

----------

